# heater fritz.....



## bigsloe (Nov 16, 2006)

my heater on my 72 had my water up to 90degrees yesterday.......i only had it for about a year and a half..... i already had a tank die off with the same problem....luckily none of these fish died.. my question is ...what is the best heater on the market....in your opinions... i want something i can set and forget...pardon the ron popeil quote....but its beginning to bother me...please help me out i dont want to buy another piece of trash.


----------



## momsfishn (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm not sure what is the best heater on the market, but recently I had a THEO go wacko. I contacted the company by email after I tried to return it to PetSmart. I received a very prompt reply, They only ask that I cut the cord off the heater and that they were sending me another. I received it within a week. Actually, they sent me 2. I hope i did this right , this was my first post. :-?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Check the Reviews. I use Ebo Jager and like them.


----------



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

You might look into getting 2 smaller units. That way if one stick on, it can't do as much damage as 1 larger one.


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

I heard a titanium heater is the best..I don't know I worry all the time...I hate the fact that they are submersed right in the water to me that is like throwing a hair dryer or radio in a bath tub.. :lol:


----------



## Dini (Dec 15, 2005)

http://www.jehmco.com/html/temperature_controller.html

 People spend a lot of money and then spend all their time setting up their tanks only to have an easy bake session. This always pops up every month or two here. Get a controller. I have them in use on all my tanks..and have never had boil up. If your gonna spend the cash don't nickle and dime yourself on a very important piece of equipment. Two heaters never work...one always does all the work and almost always fails prematurely....that's my 31 years experience speaking...your call...

GL with it...

Cheers

Dini


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

Interesting :thumb:


----------



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

I always loved the Stealth heaters, they are shatterproof, black for concealment, and very accurate. They are made by marineland I believe.


----------



## Ed_209 (Dec 22, 2004)

My stealth just got tossed in the garbage. I had my hand in the tank messing with some plants and I thought I got picked in the finger by something. I had a small cut on my finger and that's where it hurt. I put my hand back in and it stung again.So I used my other hand and didn't feel anything.
Then I realized something is putting electricity in the water,and I could only feel it through the break in my skin. Unplugged the heater and no pain in the finger.
Explains why two guppies got bent spines. I thought they just needed more current(water,not elec.current)


----------



## Ed_209 (Dec 22, 2004)

Just dug it out and tested it in a bucket with a voltmeter. .5 of a volt.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

+1 for visitherm stealth. Get the 250 watt, I have one on my 55 and one on my 125. They are the best of the best even on the 125 all winter long where the room temp dropped to 55 degrees at night.


----------



## lcosme (Jan 21, 2005)

+1 for visitherm stealth.

accurate, shatterproof durability and efficient overheat-protected operation. .


----------



## Ed_209 (Dec 22, 2004)

Looks like I'll be getting another stealth. I didn't know about the warranty.Marineland just emailed back.Getting a replacement for free. =D>


----------



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

Ed_209 said:


> Looks like I'll be getting another stealth. I didn't know about the warranty.Marineland just emailed back.Getting a replacement for free. =D>


Thats just one more reason to get a Stealth, customer service. These days thats pretty impossible to find.


----------



## Voodoo Chilli (Jun 29, 2004)

IMHO, the new Jagers are nowhere near the high quality they used to be.

I bought a Rena SmartHeater to use in conjunction with my XP filter (they can also be used as stand alone subs). It's black, built like a tank, and _very_ accurate. I'm not sure why I've not seen much info about these in the forums, but check into them before you buy a heater.


----------

